# Brockville shooter...



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys/gals. I, fairly recently, moved back to Brockville from Kingston where I shot with a group of guys (GWN_Nuge, HotWheels, 3--D, Craig17dt, Sagitarius, Louis19, etc etc. Although it will be a very tough job finding a group of guys as helpful and as knowledgable, I would like to find a few people who shoot regularly and share tall tales of past hunting/3D acomplishments 

Let me know guys

Drew


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

...seriously??? no one?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Still having trouble finding friends, eh Drew :wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like your in for a drive to Napanee evey Tuesday evening!!:smile:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Drew if you want to go up to Napanee some night and shoot send me a pm,I will go up..We have a archery league at South Nation on Mondays and Saturdays starting in Jan. Dan


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesdays*



DODGE-3D said:


> Drew if you want to go up to Napanee some night and shoot send me a pm,I will go up..We have a archery league at South Nation on Mondays and Saturdays starting in Jan. Dan


Dont know anything about THOSE guys that shoot on Tuesdays...
But Dan if you want to drag Drew back up this way for a Tuesday night that would be great

When you come down give me a call and we can grab something to eat and :darkbeer: before .

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Craig17dt (Nov 27, 2008)

Ya Drew get your ass down here and fling some arrows...


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> Drew if you want to go up to Napanee some night and shoot send me a pm,I will go up..We have a archery league at South Nation on Mondays and Saturdays starting in Jan. Dan


Thanks Dan, I would love to go and shoot with the guys up there again. I used to shoot nearly every Tuesday with them and I miss it a lot.

As for the league thing, I am quite interested. We will have to chat more on the way to Napanee. Let me know which Tuesday works for you.

Rob - you get funnier with age. Yuk Yuk's call you back about that comedy gig yet? lol HURRY UP AND GET THAT FRIGGIN VID ON YOUTUBE WOULD YOU!

Andyman, lookin forward to seeing you buddy. Want to trade the 101 for my 82nd? ive been looking online for trades but i havent gotten anything yet.

Pete - you going to make it out on Tuesdays? let me know which one you will be there for and I will try to come. You get that red eye thing fixed yet? 

Craiger - be there as much as I can brother. 

Cheers to all

p.s. where the hell are F*g and F*g (Tinker and Nuge)?? Haven't heard from either in forever.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesdays*

Nudge and Tinker and my self set up Napanee
Pete comes every Tuesday..he even signed the wall of shame.[.our back stop]!
But more importantly...Bring that 82nd and we will talk about that trade

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

3--d said:


> Nudge and Tinker and my self set up Napanee
> Pete comes every Tuesday..he even signed the wall of shame.[.our back stop]!
> But more importantly...Bring that 82nd and we will talk about that trade
> 
> ...



Figures pete would have to sign the wall of shame. haha JK Pete

I will def bring the 82nd with me when I come down. Your 101 still in good shape?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy's bow will be a good shooter. It will any any ATV in sight LOL
Sorry Andy just having fun. Hope to make the trip one Tues. :darkbeer:

Randy


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

G'day Drew! Long time no talkie talkie... I miss those text messages... not

Come on out some night if you can we'll catch up and all that good stuff!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

F/F 3Der said:


> Andy's bow will be a good shooter. It will any any ATV in sight LOL
> Sorry Andy just having fun. Hope to make the trip one Tues. :darkbeer:
> 
> Randy


Of course its a good shooter...dont get much of a chance to shoot at deer[or find them ]
And besides its a bowtech...Darton sounds like something my Grand Mother used to do...:teeth:
When you coming down to show us how to shoot?
Its a long drive for you but its worth it..
Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Just waiting on my string for my 2010 Hoyt Contender with Xt 3000 limbs and Spiral X cams, in Blacked out and Drew and I will be up to shoot.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> Just waiting on my string for my 2010 Hoyt Contender with Xt 3000 limbs and Spiral X cams, in Blacked out and Drew and I will be up to shoot.


Think they will be in for next Tuesday's shoot Dan?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont think so they are coming from Arkansas,and this is their Thankgiving also .I have to wait until my wife is on days again.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

canadabowhunter said:


> Figures pete would have to sign the wall of shame. haha JK Pete
> 
> I will def bring the 82nd with me when I come down. Your 101 still in good shape?


Take a look at the wall of shame, I ain't the only one up there, not by a long shot! Someone is going to have to sign the ceiling of shame after tonight, and it ain't me!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Take a look at the wall of shame, I ain't the only one up there, not by a long shot! Someone is going to have to sign the ceiling of shame after tonight, and it ain't me!


We found the arrow in the light fixture...went between the bulbs. missed the ballast and found a hole in the fixture..
Funny night..25 people :thumbs_up

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Guess it's a good thing I couldn't make it, sounds dangerous 

Seriously though, I am gonna do my best to make it next week. Sounds like you guys are having too much fun!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

sagitarius said:


> Guess it's a good thing I couldn't make it, sounds dangerous
> 
> Seriously though, I am gonna do my best to make it next week. Sounds like you guys are having too much fun!


Never a dull moment on Tuesday night


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> Just waiting on my string for my 2010 Hoyt Contender with Xt 3000 limbs and Spiral X cams, in Blacked out and Drew and I will be up to shoot.


You'll have fun with that rig Dan... nice combo. Is it the Contender or Contender Elite?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It is the Contender,I really dont like the shoot through riser.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

which pete is on the wall of shame comon last names here....


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tuesday nights*

I may be up for a trip on a tuesday night to see the girls! Let me know when you and Dan are planning to go! Paul


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*girls*



ont.deerhunter said:


> I may be up for a trip on a tuesday night to see the girls! Let me know when you and Dan are planning to go! Paul


Just wait untill tell Tinker your calling him a girl...:wink:

It would be great if you guys could take a road trip down here

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

ont.deerhunter said:


> I may be up for a trip on a tuesday night to see the girls! Let me know when you and Dan are planning to go! Paul


Paul, if you or Dan are able to head up this Tuesday I would love to come with you and we can all split on gas. Let me know soon if you can 
:darkbeer:


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Drew Is you last name Perkins???


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*girls*

i could see you could get Andy / Amy mixed up but i would be a very ugly girl Paul and if this is waht some of the girls look like down your way i'm very sorry


LOL

come on down
Tink


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Drew Is you last name Perkins???


sure is. this Chris???


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Drew Is you last name Perkins???


Oh No......!!!
More Perkins....make it stop....!!
Hey Tinker....Spencer found us...time to move back to that fashion web site..:wink:

But it is good to see you around again Spencer
Hows life been to you?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*road trip*

Definately cant make it this week. hockey schedules conflict. The girls up this way do look way better and generally shoot better too!! Just kidding about the shootinig anyways. Looking forward to getting together for maybe an east vs. west team round LOL! I will try to keep next tuesday open and hopefully Dan will have his new bow by then! Lord knows we do not want him shooting old faithful!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

DODGE-3D said:


> Just waiting on my string for my 2010 Hoyt Contender with Xt 3000 limbs and Spiral X cams, in Blacked out and Drew and I will be up to shoot.


I call MANLAW! You can't post you've got a new Contender and not post some pics! :doh:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Lol*

Thanks Paulee we will be looking for ya
Hopefully we will have all the bugs worked out by then

Later 
Tinker


ont.deerhunter said:


> Definately cant make it this week. hockey schedules conflict. The girls up this way do look way better and generally shoot better too!! Just kidding about the shootinig anyways. Looking forward to getting together for maybe an east vs. west team round LOL! I will try to keep next tuesday open and hopefully Dan will have his new bow by then! Lord knows we do not want him shooting old faithful!!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*I'll second that Motion*

Stop Teasing Danny



Moparmatty said:


> I call MANLAW! You can't post you've got a new Contender and not post some pics! :doh:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> Stop Teasing Danny


So when are ya going to defect over to Hoyt bud? You know you want to


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

GWN_Nuge said:


> So when are ya going to defect over to Hoyt bud? You know you want to


Tink's in denial I think 

He looked like he was in love with that ugly Hoyt last night :zip:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*it was OK*

:mg::mg:
there is a gold one i like !!


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

If you fellas are lookin for more gas money give me a shout sounds like a good time. I prob won't be much help in the east vs west conflict but I will try my best


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is a peak.Waiting on string and cables.Tinker you will like this one.:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Nice looking rig dany*

too bad your a nuckkle dragger 
and i have tRex arms


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Drew buddy Gunter here!!

pm yer # im down anytime for some 3D or whatever..


----------

